# Triple R Tractors



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

A friend in search for a non electronic machine and having a hard time finding one in good condition asked me if it would be better to have one rebuilt by this outfit in Illinois. I said that I knew nothing about them and that I'd ask around. So here I am asking "around" fellows for your opinion and/or what you have heard about their reputation and quality of production.

What say you ?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They sure do look nice.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

They do awesome work! If you haven't been over to the redpower forum before, check it out. Mike from triple R is on over there so you could ask him questions if you'd like.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They do look very nice. I think this will be "the way" in the near future for many.....folks wanting to get away from the DEF aggravations/problems, electrical glitches that frustrate to no end, and the computerization/dealership lording. They will go retro on some of the classic tractors of the not so distant past.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've looked over his website and have seen him on other forums. Certainly a guy who knows his stuff when it comes to the 88 series IH's. The pictures on his website make me drool, they look so darn good. I've thought about sending one of our 5088s to him to restore and/or finding a 5488 mfwd to have him redo but so far haven't. The 88 series is my favorite, but sometimes I feel that they are 30+ years old and maybe I should find something newer. I don't think I'd have a problem with any of the work he does to restore those tractors.

I've ordered some small parts and things off of his website and Dad talked to him about finding the newer heavier square front end for one of ours. Overall been happy with the little we've dealt with him.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all fellows for the prompt replies! Mike seems to be an upstanding fellow. Now this friend of mine is contemplating this move as a way to get away from all the complications of today's machines and not for nostalgic reasons so it must make sense financially. Do any of you know how it compares price wise with a comparable new machine? Mike would have to find the tractor to restore.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's all going to depend on what your friend wants done. Mike can do a complete rebuild from front bolster to 3 point or just paint and freshen the interior. It all depends on what he has to start with and what your friend wants in the end.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> That's all going to depend on what your friend wants done. Mike can do a complete rebuild from front bolster to 3 point or just paint and freshen the interior. It all depends on what he has to start with and what your friend wants in the end.


He wants a field ready 80-100 hp no FEL. Do you know the ball park figure?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

No, I'm not sure on prices. Like I said it'll all depend on what needs to be done to the tractor to get it serviceable and what extras he wants done. 
You might want to call Triple R and see if he can give you a ballpark figure, I know it won't be cheap, but you'll end up with a brand new 30+ year old tractor with no computers or emissions junk on it that should last another 30+ years!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Orchard6 and all others who contributed. I'll tell him to get in touch with Mike.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quoted from the site:

With the way I rebuild these with the heavier built transmissions and the heavier master clutches. They can plenty handle the increased horsepower I put in the engines. For example I can completely rebuild a IH 5488 MFWD with 225hp and new tires and get it to the customer for a reasonable $45,000. Go price a new one with the same horsepower it will cost at least 3x that. The 5088 now has the capability of max hp of 170, the 5288 can go to 200hp, and the mighty 5488 can go as high as 250hp although most leave at 225hp.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty neat web site


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am very impressed. I wish that someone would do that(internally) with some of the classic John Deeres....like the 4455.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Vol said:


> I am very impressed. I wish that someone would do that(internally) with some of the classic John Deeres....like the 4455.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Someone will.
They are doing it with semi tractors. They will do it till the government and big conglomerates stop it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

This is why I'm into "resto-modding" my AC's. I have a 1974 Allis-Chalmers 200 with integrated auto-steer, Wireless radio, air conditioning, 3 remotes, and I can fix it till I'm blue in the face. Working on our 8050 this winter as well. That one gets a much higher volume hydraulic system when I integrate the auto steer in that old girl.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

_I've done a few john deeres, couple 4430s and one 4450, they're so nice to work on compared to all the new stuff. _

_Those boys do one heck of a nice job tho from what i've heard about. pretty knowledgeable fella to and always willing to help._

_I'm sorry Stack em up. you can only polish a turd so much........._


----------

